# Lenovo Y570



## rahul2002 (Feb 28, 2012)

Saw the lenovo y570 review in this months digit issue

Confg:
i7-2630qm
6gb ddr3
750gb hdd
gt 555m
15.6 inch led 1366x768
2xusb 3.0, vga, esata, hdmi, 
wifi , ethernet , bluetooth

price: 49,999/-

Any idea ifthis is yet available in india??? didnt find anywhere....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 6, 2012)

This is available for ~55k AFAIK, i5 version is ~47k. Point to notice here is that GT555M in y570 is just of 96 shader count (core), which is too less than elder variant of GT555M (144 shaders). Plus 128 bit vs 192bit. Rest is history.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 18, 2012)

@dashingsujay please elaborate a bit, didnt really get it. I hav placed it in my options with asus k serires models that cost around 40-50k . So any advice is welcome  as well as any other suggestions in the range 40-50k...
Major purpose: CAD, Matlab, web(almost 24 hour connectivity, thanks college dc++), hdmovies and casual gaming.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 18, 2012)

Have a look at : *Asus K53sm-sx010d*


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 18, 2012)

What sujay meant was that, the number 555 is just a marketing gimmick, down beneath it uses a watered down version of the 555M gpu, and hence will not match a true 555M like the one found on a high end ASUS (not the one mentioned above)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 18, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> What sujay meant was that, the number 555 is just a marketing gimmick, down beneath it uses a watered down version of the 555M gpu, and hence will not match a true 555M like the one found on a high end ASUS (not the one mentioned above)



Sorry I forgot to explain the above.

@RizEon

What I meant to say that 555M says just half part of the story (not actually a marketing gimmick, but _less_ informed people fall for it), full story is defined/explained by the inner details of the particular chipset, like shader count, clock, bandwidth, and so on. 144 cores is best for 555M, earlier y570 was reported to have 96 cores + 128 bit memory Vs 144 cores + 192 bit memory of highest model. This makes it "fake" 555M.

But an user has reported that his y570 has got 144 cores version 555m, so may be lenovo has started shipping newer y570s with that.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> But an user has reported that his y570 has got 144 cores version 555m, so may be lenovo has started shipping newer y570s with that.



If true, the ateal of a deal at 50k


----------



## RizEon (Apr 20, 2012)

@sujay yup i already have that one on mind..
Right now i have 3 options:
Asus k53sx10d
Lenovo y570
CB35- is it available? I mean i cant find it anywhere.
As of now im inclined to asus,  but cant find users to know about overall user exper
The asus guy is giving me for 39k. What say?

PS authenticity of this shader count change? Cant find links.
Btw thanx both  so basically gotta be careful whencomparing in this count

I7,  2gig gt540, 8gb ram -k53sv sx521d
I5, 1gig gt630, 4gb ram - k53sm sx 010d

The two asus models im considering.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 21, 2012)

Go for the second model if this it the one being provided at 39k.
CB35 has been replaced by CB45 with minor changes. If you want full HD display plus backlit keyboard, latter is the one to go for, else Asus.
About shader count authenticity, you want verification of 92 cores or 144 cores? Both were done by some random users, if I get a link i'll give you.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 21, 2012)

CB35 has been discontinued. It has been replaced with CB45. Its basically the same configuration at the same price.

Though you may find some old stocks of CB35. I saw one at a mall near my house.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 21, 2012)

@sujay authenticity of news of change from 96 to 144.
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/151540-asus-k53sv-sx521v-sx521d-thread.html
this thread has got me worrying about display in asus.

Also, i read in one the forum threads about 630~540 . So with that, u recommend i5 over i7?
And in any case a NO to lenovo? 
@Jripper same specs, same price. Then whats new?
And is it good for handling stuff like premier and 3dsmax?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yup, me too wondering that. Why i5 and 4GB RAM over i7 and 8GB RAM? 
GT-630M is the same as the GT-540M. So IMO the 1st model is better choice. 

But is that really available for 39k?

Or did you mean the Lenovo Y570 as the 2nd one?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 21, 2012)

RizEon said:


> @sujay authenticity of news of change from 96 to 144.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/151540-asus-k53sv-sx521v-sx521d-thread.html
> this thread has got me worrying about display in asus.
> 
> ...



Display of Asus has been a concern, but just hope for better.
Opt for 630 over 540, being identical though.
If you can afford for i7 then no harm, but don't expect some increment in gaming performance. It will help you in cpu based tasks.

For difference in the two models of vaio, at least have a look at sony's site.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 21, 2012)

@saswat the asus i5 model for 39k
I7 one wud be around 45k max i guess from this particular dealer.

@sujat yup affordable,  but shud be VFM . Dont wanna end up with a config where one component is limited due to another being low end. Underutilisation is essentially wastage.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 21, 2012)

RizEon said:


> @saswat the asus i5 model for 39k
> I7 one wud be around 45k max i guess from this particular dealer.
> 
> @sujat yup affordable,  but shud be VFM . Dont wanna end up with a config where one component is limited due to another being low end. Underutilisation is essentially wastage.



Totally depends upon your usage.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 21, 2012)

Gamimg: Assassin's creed, nfs shift, lan AOE ,...
Major use: adobe premier, photoshop, 3dsmax, internet.

I cant figure out the better side for these jobs: a better cpu or a better gpu? Which is more useful choice?

As for the display, im taking it from offline dealer,so will have the chance to checkfor troubles, so what exactly to look for, for potential trouble?


PS: thanx for prompt replies


----------



## Jripper (Apr 21, 2012)

CB45 has a slightly better processor and more hdd space. thats all.

And check for dead pixels,screen flickering issues etc.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 21, 2012)

Edit: BIGGEST use- HD Movies 

@jripper right now not really considering the vaio.
Comparing the two asus that i pointed out.


Also, offtopic: whats better, getting win7 hp preinstalled for 6k more or get a dos machine n licensed disk? What is cheaper/recommended?


----------



## rider (Apr 21, 2012)

RizEon said:


> Gamimg: Assassin's creed, nfs shift, lan AOE ,...
> Major use: adobe premier, photoshop, 3dsmax, internet.
> 
> I cant figure out the better side for these jobs: a better cpu or a better gpu? Which is more useful choice?
> ...



As far as I see you use latest games and the applications that require much power. you should definitely go with core i7 processor. Vaio is good but having a low performance graphic card, you should not expect gaming performance from it.
And if you expand ur budget little more you should get, hp dv6-6165tx with 1 year damage protection and genuine windows 7 home premium 64bit, these things you will not get in asus. Asus' display is below average, as u said you use photoshop, I would not recommed asus k series laptop.
I'm using it from 5 months and its worthing me every penny, totally satisfied with this laptop. Nowdays price is around 58k


----------



## RizEon (Apr 21, 2012)

@rider asus is providing 1 year(+ extendable) cover, and i cn always get a home premium Within the hp budget. Plus ive used hp till now, it heats up :-/ i heard asus boasts of being 'ice cool'... but yeah the display reviews have got me thinking.
Btw gaming is not compulsry. I dont get much time out of college anyways. 

AND 58k is too much


----------



## rider (Apr 21, 2012)

RizEon said:


> @rider asus is providing 1 year(+ extendable) cover, and i cn always get a home premium Within the hp budget. Plus ive used hp till now, it heats up :-/ i heard asus boasts of being 'ice cool'... but yeah the display reviews have got me thinking.
> Btw gaming is not compulsry. I dont get much time out of college anyways.



FYI new hp laptops comes with hp cool sense technology, that is completely mind blowing. I know I also used couple of hp laptops before that get heated up too much but this one remains maximum at 75*C after intense gaming.
Asus is providing just 1 year warranty, companies like hp dell is with complete cover including any kind of hazard or damage of laptop. It like having complete insurance of the laptop.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 22, 2012)

58k is out of budget yaar...

Nd past experience makes me feel negative with hp...not a happy customer


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

RizEon said:


> Gamimg: Assassin's creed, nfs shift, lan AOE ,...
> Major use: adobe premier, photoshop, 3dsmax, internet.
> 
> I cant figure out the better side for these jobs: a better cpu or a better gpu? Which is more useful choice?
> ...



For the purpose you mentioned, a good CPU + GPU would help in respective apps, but again chose one on your basis of your priority. You're getting same GPU in Asus in both models irrespective of CPU. Just cross check display, if youre so unlucky later, you can get it replaced.



RizEon said:


> Edit: BIGGEST use- *HD Movies*



Vaio wins here due to 1080p display.



RizEon said:


> Also, offtopic: whats better, getting win7 hp preinstalled for 6k more or get a dos machine n licensed disk? What is cheaper/recommended?



Do you get 7 HP in 6k ? Anyways I will chose the one preinstalled OS if you're so cared to go with original stuff, otherwise you're smart enough.



rider said:


> FYI new hp laptops comes with hp cool sense technology, that is completely mind blowing. I know I also used couple of hp laptops before that get heated up too much but this one remains maximum at 75*C after intense gaming.
> Asus is providing just 1 year warranty, companies like hp dell is with complete cover including any kind of hazard or damage of laptop. It like having complete insurance of the laptop.



Can you please explain me "technically", what the hell this "HP cool sense" is?


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> For the purpose you mentioned, a good CPU + GPU would help in respective apps, but again chose one on your basis of your priority. You're getting same GPU in Asus in both models irrespective of CPU. Just cross check display, if youre so unlucky later, you can get it replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you know, hp cool sense is a software developed by hp to maintain the heating of laptop.

LINK


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

rider said:


> I think you know, hp cool sense is a software developed by hp to maintain the temperature of laptop.
> 
> LINK



I guess you must be knowing this HP cool sense is not a magic which cools down the lappy. Its like crippling down an athlete to make it run slower than its threshold, obviously he will not be tired (heated) 
Same applies to every other company.


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I guess you must be knowing this HP cool sense is not a magic which cools down the lappy. Its like crippling down an athlete to make it run slower than its threshold, obviously he will not be tired (heated)
> Same applies to every other company.



I know, I was just giving answer to his quote about hp laptops with heating issues. As his psychology of hp laptop of previous generation is negative. I am just telling that its now changed. 
And thanks to HD 6770M and superb core i7, the performance not much affect in crippling down by cool sense


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

rider said:


> I know, I was just giving answer to his quote about hp laptops with heating issues. As his psychology of hp laptop of previous generation is negative. I am just telling that its now changed.
> And thanks to HD 6770M and superb core i7, the performance not much affect in crippling down by cool sense



HP's used to heat a LOT, they do so now also, but thing is, the "LOT" thing has came down drastically, but still needs much improvement. I am not a blind opposer/supporter of HP, but feedbacks + some personal experience make me say truth. 

And about how much cool sense affects performance, I'd really like to see it tested. You can't just guess like this.


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> HP's used to heat a LOT, they do so now also, but thing is, the "LOT" thing has came down drastically, but still needs much improvement. I am not a blind opposer/supporter of HP, but feedbacks + some personal experience make me say truth.
> 
> And about how much cool sense affects performance, I'd really like to see it tested. You can't just guess like this.



yea! my previous hp laptop used to turn like a hot pan specially the bottom part where the fan is.
BTW Have you played games on hp dv6 6165tx ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

No.
.
.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 22, 2012)

About CoolSense Technology - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Sounds like 'if u want x degrees, u will be barred to y% performance '

And it duznt seem very radical

@sujay actually i wnna go for linux. One year with the college pcs, and im loving it. So i dont want to take the windows cost unless i need it ifi find linux too tough(no games!)
 Flipkart.com: Online Store
6300/- thats about the same difference between asus models with n without windows.


Is it like asus display is pathetic? Or that some products come out faulty?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

^Why don't you check them out locally first?


----------



## RizEon (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, will do that in a week.. exams right now 
 checked out this review of the i3, gt 540 version of the lappy. The guy played blackops pretty jappily on it. So i guess its not gonna b a problem? 

Btw do we hav msi in india? Never seen an msi lappy.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

RizEon said:


> Yeah, will do that in a week.. exams right now
> checked out this review of the i3, gt 540 version of the lappy. The guy played blackops pretty jappily on it. So i guess its not gonna b a problem?
> 
> Btw do we hav msi in india? Never seen an msi lappy.



I never trust "bloated" video reviews floating on youtube in thousands especially people showing off FPS'. Apart from it, 540M (even 6630M in Vaio) will be enough for you as you don't seem to be much inclined towards gaming.

We do have MSI in India, but they aren't really a laptop company, so is their penetration in India.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah gaming isnt on my priority list. The editing softwares are foremost, then the multimedia 
Vaio good for all the processing?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

Yep..


----------



## RizEon (Apr 22, 2012)

^you got me! 

In that case, Ill just poke around a bit more and see whats the best i can get...
The price is another issue..54k is too stretched budget ..daddy's money u see


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

RizEon said:


> ^you got me!
> 
> In that case, Ill just poke around a bit more and see whats the best i can get...
> The price is another issue..54k is too stretched budget ..daddy's money u see



You will be able to get around 52k if you try to find it hard, either locally or online (more chances of locally).


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2012)

RizEon said:


> About CoolSense Technology - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
> 
> Sounds like 'if u want x degrees, u will be barred to y% performance '
> 
> ...



Believe me dude there is not much change in performance and I'm not a salesman, I'm just a well wisher  who is almost satisfied with the product.
I tried games on Dell XPS 15, asus k series, vaio c. I even played on my brother's macbook pro 15 and I found hp is the best among all, total VFM. About 5 months ago the model 6121tx of almost same configuration comes in the price of 53k bucks (that was steal at this price) and I bought 6165tx for 56k.
And I see you are already a hp hater who totally lost trust on them, I recommend you to buy Asus for 40k and also get one 23" IPS LED monitor of AOC for editing stuff. It costs you 11k bucks.




dashing.sujay said:


> No.
> .
> .



It's a practical analysis you should not say something against it if not tried.
I tried asus k series, dell xps 15, macbook pro, this is why I am saying.
Even almighty macbook pro 15 reaches to 80*C at intense use.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

rider said:


> It's a practical analysis you should not say something against it if not tried.



I have used 3 dv6 laptops, just that I didn't game on them. One fried (and hp says the mobo is not available in India), one boils, one is still going strong.



rider said:


> Even almighty macbook pro 15 reaches to 80*C at *intense* use.



HP doesn't requires that.
And macbook doesn't fries up.

I'm also not a hater or anti-hp company rep.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 22, 2012)

^arrey dooods!
@rider the biggest issue is its out of my budget.
@sujay, will try price hunting for cb45, display check for asus, and then compare


----------



## sarthak (Apr 22, 2012)

^^^^ Go for the Sony. Not only does it give FHD display, but there are official ATI drivers for linux also. And the 6630 should be enough for your needs.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 22, 2012)

Do let us know how you found the display of the asus to be.


----------



## RizEon (Apr 22, 2012)

None in favour of asus?


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I have used 3 dv6 laptops, just that I didn't game on them. One fried (and hp says the mobo is not available in India), one boils, one is still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh! god you why are you telling me about previous generation models, now there is no such kinda problems like boiling, baking etc. Even someone has it will be replaced with a new one.
Like this I have seen many vaio laptops whose screen get pixelated, touch pad stopped working, hdd crashed. And vaio as well all other sony products takes lots of money for repairing it. One of my close friend regret in service.



RizEon said:


> None in favour of asus?



I'm favour of asus its the best in your budget and complete VFM.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

rider said:


> oh! god you why are you telling me about previous generation models, now there is no such kinda problems like boiling, baking etc. Even someone has it will be replaced with a new one.
> Like this I have seen many vaio laptops whose screen get pixelated, touch pad stopped working, hdd crashed. And vaio as well all other sony products takes lots of money for repairing it. One of my close friend regret in service.



I already said:



dashing.sujay said:


> HP's used to heat a LOT, they do so now also, but thing is, the "LOT" thing has came down drastically, but still needs much improvement. I am not a blind opposer/supporter of HP, but feedbacks + some personal experience make me say truth.



I haven't used 2nd gen DV6, but used 2nd gen HP laptops. From LOT, they have shifted to "MUCH/MORE".


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I already said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used 2nd gen DV6, but used 2nd gen HP laptops. From LOT, they have shifted to "MUCH/MORE".



Are you talking about g6 series?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 22, 2012)

Whatever it is, don't go much OT now.


----------



## rider (Apr 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Whatever it is, don't go much OT now.



okay okay


----------



## RizEon (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, let me make a thread asking any existing asus users about their experience. That + this + a look myself shud make for a sound decision.

The thing is this lappy is gonna be with me for the next 4 yrs, so cant take any risks.


----------

